# Test Drive Unlimited 2



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I think it looks awesome!





!

I loved the first one and spent so long on it, how about you?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Nice one! I loved the first one, so this second one will hopefully be even better


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

graphics dont look that good on the cars =/


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Look at the flake in that rear bumper :argie:

Looks kinda cool - its like Playstation Home with cars lol


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

AWESOME! Loved the last one and just need another xbox for this one....:lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Loved the last one so will definitely be getting this!!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been hearing info on this over the last few months after an insider appeared on another forum giving us details. They've had to dumb down the car models a little bit to add the weather, night time, damage, dirt etc. but that's fine by me since the first one was all about just going for a blast in a high end car.

Doing the same, but in more cars and around Ibiza should be brilliant. There are rumours of the original island being included too. You can also apparently walk around shops or showrooms as your character as opposed to just having them driving the cars. 

EDIT: http://www.joystiq.com/2010/04/30/impressions-test-drive-unlimited-2/
Original island, damage, repairing wrecks, walking round friends' garages etc. confirmed above


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I loved the ability to spec out your car and sit in it etc. in the showroom, just one of those things that other games didn't have and still don't! 
I think the graphics look pretty nice, even though they have been lowered a bit to get weather, damage, dirt, excellent interiors and a mass free roam.

Overall, i'm pretty hyped for this now!


----------

